# Powershift 1028- creeping without traction engagement



## powershift1028 (Feb 3, 2021)

Had a 28" snow storm a few weeks ago. Noticed snowblower was moving itself slightly with the traction lever released. Cable has zero tension, actually has a little slack to it. I replaced both belts with genuine toro parts. Removed the double tensioner assembly, all looks well. Nothing bent, pulleys moving freely. Engine running, belt cover off, can physically see the traction belt spinning with no tension on the idler pulley. Due to the belt moving so much, it is making the traction pulley spin at a good rate. Bangs in and out of gears when attempting to shift. Anyone have any suggestions? Machine has been taken care of very well. I have both the operators manual as well as service manual as well.


----------



## powershift1028 (Feb 3, 2021)

Well I figured it out by looking at a previous Powershift thread. I had the belt guard mounted upside down and in the upper holes. All is good now! Powershift 1028 got new oem belts as well as a new main auger bearing. What a difference.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Glad you're ready to go again. Have fun with the PS.

tx


----------

